# Taking the holiday season off...



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

My husband and I are moving to Seattle next month. In the last 10 years, I've been working non-stop in the bakery and restaurant business----and now I have the chance to take a little breather, enjoy time with my husband and family,and get to know our city(basically, enjoy a normal non-working Xmas). My aim right now is to live each day a little slower(I've become such a basket case this last couple of years!). Then come January, job hunting starts. I have checked the classifieds in the area and there is a lot of hiring going on right now---but who's to say it'll be like that in January. If an opportunity does arise where there's a bakery looking for part-time help, I wouldn't turn it down. I just don't want to go through a holiday season again working 16 hour days.

My question is this, has anyone gone thru the same experience? Wendy, I know you have when you left the club.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

You deserve a breather.
Good Luck in your new environment and new ventures.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Good luck angrychef.

If you can......relax and enjoy the aroma of someone elses pastry baking until you have had the oppurtunity to relish your family.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I left my job last August, with no plan in sight for the future. I just knew that after 19 years of working in pastry kitchens, I was overworked, underpaid, and unfulfilled. Well, the day after I left my job (surprise!) I got pregnant, which totally changed my focus. I now have a baby, and a part time job, along with freelance work, and I so treasure my time with the baby, but also the time AWAY from home. Somehow, I value my work more now than before. I think it's not only the change of scenery and co-workers, but also the change in attitude and outlook. 

My present job provides me with just enough work to keep my hands and mind in my career, without getting caught up in 12+ hour days, or insane pressure. I consider myself very fortunate to be able to do this, and to have a spouse who is behind me all the way!!

I hope you relish your time off, and somehow find what you really are seeking. Something tells me you will.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

momoreg, that's exactly the way I feel, and that's why moving to Seattle seems like the right decision for both of us. Time to just step away and recheck what we want to do. 
Thank you cape chef and spoons, for your kind words. I'm very excited about this opportunity ---and will make sure to stop and smell the coffee(maybe something other than Starbucks!).


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Know how you feel, angrychef - we're moving back to South Carolina from New Jersey sometime in the spring (as soon as the house sells!). Hubbie and I are both tired of the rat race and are looking for employment where we can slow down a little and enjoy life a little fuller.

I may do a little catering - Charleston is such a party town! - but am definitely not interested in restaurant work. There's a wonderful herb farm there, culinary and medicinal; they do recipes, and workshops, and are a big presence in the farmer's markets. I've already spoken to them and we'll get together when the move is made. Who knows, maybe I'll find work in my second favorite pastime - digging in the dirt and helping things grow!


----------

